# Reference Letter for an Accountant - CPA Assessment



## patyvicente (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi guys! 

I am planning to apply for my 190 Visa and I have been asked to provide a reference letter for my CPA Assessment. 

I am an accountant (General) and I am also need to provide the duties/ responsibilities that I am actually doing following the ANZSCO definition. 

If anyone have a template with the reference letter and examples of duties and responsibilities it will be amazing! I do not want to hassle by boss into searching for all of this as he is doing me a favor by redacting that letter... 

Thanks.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Just in case you haven't come across it already, the ANZSCO roles and responsibilities are here:
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, 2013, Version 1.2


----------



## patyvicente (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi, yes! 

Thanks for that, I already saw it but the thing is I shouldn't copy and paste. They want me to write down my duties and responsibilities and just take that definition as a reference. 

So basically is to write something relate or similar but no the same...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Then perhaps write down your main duties and responsibilities - map them to the ANZSCO to confirm they are relevant - and use that?  

Personally, I used the ANZSCO bullet points as headings, and elaborated under each heading more specifically (of course I come under a completely different skills assessing authority)


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

patyvicente said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am planning to apply for my 190 Visa and I have been asked to provide a reference letter for my CPA Assessment.
> 
> ...


Why are you providing CPA with a reference letter? You can just get your qualification assessed but not your employment. Submit an application only for Qualification assessment. It is not mandatory to have your employment assessed under General Accountant.


----------



## patyvicente (Jan 23, 2019)

it is requested by the CPA that I need to provide an Employer testimonial in order to get my CPA Assessment for migration purposes.


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

patyvicente said:


> it is requested by the CPA that I need to provide an Employer testimonial in order to get my CPA Assessment for migration purposes.


It will be requested only if you are getting both qualification and employment assessed. If you want only the qualifications assessed, you need to submit the qualification certificate, transcript, good standing letter etc. 

I'm not quite sure whether you are getting your employment assessed too


----------



## patyvicente (Jan 23, 2019)

"It will be requested only if you are getting both qualification and employment assessed."

That is the reason why I am asking for the letter... otherwise I will just emphasize in my qualifications assessment...


----------



## Ins (Dec 24, 2018)

Hi, Have you already applied for your 190?


----------



## akshaypuri05 (Dec 15, 2018)

patyvicente said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am planning to apply for my 190 Visa and I have been asked to provide a reference letter for my CPA Assessment.
> 
> ...


Can you please explain the process of applying and documents needed for CPA education qualification for accountant (General) . Would an MBA (finance major) is good enough to get CPA qualification, or we need atleast 3-year degree or something?


----------



## akshaypuri05 (Dec 15, 2018)

Can Anyone please reply to above question?


----------

